# Cassie, 1-2 year old Staffie Cross needs home!



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie, like so many Staffie crosses that end up in pounds ... found stray. She is one of the lucky ones to receive a rescue place ... 3 on the list and she was the reprieved one. She is shining forth; embracing every opportunity and relishing every breath. We have grand designs for Cassie as she has such a smashing personality, she will soon be on her way ... to join her family once we find them! So the search is on and no stone will be unturned, as they say.

Cassie is in good health, has just been spayed and is beginning the vax process now. She is bouncy, but she has passion so what is she to do! She is difficult to photograph as she tends to be all over you like a rash. Next second she is offering you a branch or asking you to play ball. Well this is exercise time, in between long waiting times, in her kennels. She will need some basic training and teaching a few manners, but she is intelligent and oh so wants to please. Oh we do hope her home comes up soooon. Currently kennelled in Woldingham Surrey.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue London Hampshire Surrey Berkshire Kent Hertfordshire and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual threads, find out more about them and follow their progress - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Cassie Staffie 1-2 yrs Woldingham Kennels

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies

A couple of updates from one of our volunteer walkers:



> Took Cassie out for a 'jog' today. Once she got going she wasn't having any of this jogging and insisted I try running properly! With a lot of help from her I ran faster than I have tried before. Getting her ready to go was such a challenge! One very fiddly harness which of course she immediately wriggled and jiggled until it tangled. Then just as I was getting somewhere she rolls on her back - anyone who has met her will picture the scene! Repeat 3 times approx then off we go. No fear of cars , just interest so I was glad we went the quiet way. Chickens behind the fence - ok but escaped chicken wandering about in clear view was another matter. But I persuaded her it was more fun to move on. It was so lovely to see her back in her kennel but chilled. Later though she was back to her 4ft high 4-legged pogo when I went past.


and ...



> Took Cassie out for a walk today with my son 14 and daughter 11. They both loved her even though she was strong on the lead. Very bouncy but not at all threatening. My son really took to her which was pleasing because he is wary of lots of dogs. Another one we would take home to foster if we could. This little girl needs to be out enjoying the world and part of a busy family.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie has been living in foster and we have updated her advert and include some new photos:

History: Found Stray and rescued from a pound that puts Staffies to sleep without a chance.

Salient points: Young and vibrant. Needs active life with training and occupation. Good natured, just novice in approach to dogs.

Advert: Cassie is a beautiful Staffie cross though she isn't cross ... quite happy actually! She is a dog who would benefit from experience behind her not because she is uncontrolled, just because she has had such little input and needs reassurance and guidance. She is intelligent and ready to learn what is to be excepted of her. She'll soon be offering you her paw and doing your washing up!

Cassie is a medium sized dog with a very pleasing feel. She has this long white sock which looks so different, as though she has come out in a rush and forgot to put the other on (perhaps she did). If you are looking for a average size cross breed who will bring return on your love, care and guidance, Cassie will stay by your side for the rest of her life as that admired dog, who out shines all other contestants!

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Cassie Staffie 1-2 yrs Croydon Kennels.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update and some photos from Lynne who walked Cassie yesterday:

"Cassie, oh Cassie thought we'd try a joint walk, but your level of excitement coming out of the kennels was such and we took it slowly ... no you didn't, it was a struggle to contain her enthusiasm!

Out on her walk with Mac she did really well. Curious to meet, but we waited for her energy to settle ... and when it did, she greeted Mac really well and they walked along side each other for a fair way.



Cassie's enthusiasm then kicked in and she became the leader of the pack. Come you lot..keep up"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Sarah, one of our volunteer dog walkers, is in love.......Cassie casts her spell again! 



Cassie has come on so much and mixes so well with other dogs...Rod, Sarah's husband returning from his walk with Buster (staff) stated how well Cassie and Buster got on walking together. Buster was reactive to dogs last week! I don't know about spells, more like magic potions going in these's dogs food bowls!

Both are still looking for a foster home or forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

It wasn't a good day for Cassie. She came out of the kennels with gusto. She didn't seem to concentrate on us, the walk, the other dog Chancer very much. She was intent on eating lots of grass and doing her own thing. All the pictures of her were blurred or a mismatch. I didn't meet our Cassie today ... this was a down Cassie, poor love its tough, really tough, being in kennels for month on month! Cassie we'll write this day off and hope you have lots of special cuddles from your friends and walks during the week.

Cassie desperately needs a foster home or forever home of her own.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie in full bounce today within her kennel (Background  check out the kennel!!!!)


Cassie full speed out in the paddock avoiding Rachel getting her back in!
 
Well no Rachel got the upper hand!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Guess whose coming .... ?



*Cassie's walk on the brighter side of life!... *



*Heads.......  * 
 
 

*or Tails.....  *

 
 

*Or do you prefer your Whine full bodied.... * 

 
 

*Tell us she doesn't take your breathe away... *

 

*She has left us speechless!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie is having a little break from kennel life and has temporarily gone into foster. Here is an update from her whacky foster mum ...

Hello Auntie Lynne, Auntie Dee, Auntie Sharon and all my forum friends
its me Cassie, I have arrived at Secret Squirrels den for my weeks holiday. Ive had a good bath and feeling much fresher after my journey. Uncle Eddie assisted and held my collar while Squizz washed and dried me. I have had some chicken and rice. Dont worry about me the accommodations cool.

In the car Cassie just sits on the front seat, shes a good travelling companion, window watches then lies down. Shes a breeze to bath as the photos show and eats very gently. She spent most of the day in the car so on her first walk she pulled a little on the lead. She has explored the house and has paced a lot but thats to be expected. At this moment she is flat out asleep. I noticed that when I put the gas fire on after her bath she moved away quickly then went back to investigate. Eddie who is in the photos is nervous of all dogs, does it show, he has played with her and she loves to mouth his hands in playfulness. The garden is booby trapped and Cassie will be attached to a large clothes line so she cant escape. I hope to walk and socialise Cassie around the towns and the country side, to meet as many people as possible and get her used to me.

First impression she is a lovely natured dog.
Sharon will help me upload the forums photos and I will add some onto the website.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Here is another update from Cassie's foster mum known as Secret Squirrel on our forum:

Cassies out for the count, long walk. Will update later, here are some photos



The Mom liked Cassie, the children slowly introduced. 
I had permission to add to website and forum



owner bought ex pound dog only rescued 4 weeks ago, never had contact with any other dogs till Cassie



This lady had treats and a very snappy terrier, Cassie well behaved



Peek a boo



Auntie Sue very impressed, Cassie never even begged when eating our sarnies



Aint I a beaut 



This man made a real fuss of me, apparantly the collie does not like Squirrels and chases them.



Was I brave :wink:


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Another update from her fosterer:

I'm so proud of Cassie see for yourself



Cassie Lizzie (Lola) and John





We have just walked over a mile and John took Cassie, within 15 minutes side by side and at our pace. He is very impressed with Cassie and how bright she is. Lizzie was a rescue dog and has been with John 7 months. John is going to walk with me and Cassie next week.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

It's official ... Cassie's fosterer for the week is truly mental! I had to share the following update with you. Am sure there will be some further nutty updates to follow. Joking aside, this fosterers dream to is find Cassie her forever home:





Look at me I'm 'Going Places'



Safari next



Come on Uncle Eddie lets place a bet that my forever home is a Winner



Its a New Look for Cassie



Watch out watch out Squirrels about



I love Mr Whippy well I am on holiday Emma



Dish of the day !



Autograph hunters - worn out





Phone home Phone home not likely too busy


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Another update from Cassie's fosterer:

Saturday night at 10.30, Cassie went to bed only one march up and down the stairs then settled straight away. At 12 fireworks outside which woke me, Cassie never murmured. This morning I woke her at 7.15 for a wee, she is one of the cleanest dogs I have ever had. Cassies energy is high in the morning so she needs walking first thing. I feed Cassie outside on the extension lead, she seems to have forgot about the cats for the time being.

*Cassies country walkabout in Dovedale in Derbyshire*
Walking, swimming and loads of snuggles from Staffie fans. We met lots of dogs today all breeds and sizes at Dovedale. Cassie was well behaved and enjoyed the day out. We walked about 4 miles and still she had energy to carry on. She loved the water and strode over the stepping stones with ease. Cassie observes everything; we passed cows & sheep. I have to say that fostering Cassie has opened up my eyes to Staffies and people.

Our most embarrassing moment was when a man and his Yorkshire terrier passed us with the Yorkie held above his head. 

Just having a breather 


Cassie met a lot of dogs today




Staffie Fans!


Nice 'Crocs'! This lady fell in love with me


Cassie so keen she nearly dragged Eddie in!


Look at me on the 'Stepping Stones'!


The 'Baywatch Babes'!


Home Squizz, home ...


Tomorrow we are road walking with John and Lizzie.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

A few more photos from Cassies fosterer:

Auntie Sandra is a cat lover  now a Staffie supporter





[/url


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Heres some new photos of Cassie


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie is still looking for a foster or forever home. Her updated ad is below:

Cassie, Staffie x, 1-2 years old









*Her Story: *Found stray in early Dec and taken to a Staffie prejudiced pound. A group clubbed together to funded her release saving her life. The other 2 Staffies in the pound weren't so lucky.

*Salient points: * Young and vibrant. Needs active life with training and occupation. Good natured. Meets dogs well. Secure garden and regime. Not for cats or small furries.

*Advert: *Cassie is a beautiful Staffie cross. She has this long white sock which looks so different, as though she has come out in a rush and forgot to put the other on (perhaps she did). Cassie has abundance of personality and will have your extended family talking...can't wait to meet her. Older children would be in awe of her energy and "whow personality"..what a family dog. Oh see the smiles on visiting children's faces as they jump out of the car running towards the house "where's Cassie, where's Cassie!" Her fame travels as she has some magic about her - as a therapy dog she will put people at their ease and gives them a sense of positivity and enthusiasm. She is a "no nonsense"/ "happy to see you, lets have fun"- dog. She doesn't have reactions to dogs and with the right dog would enjoy the companionship. Cassie is spayed, vax'd and chipped. Not for cats or small furries - far too interesting.

Cassie is a well proportioned dog in good health. She is intelligent and ready to learn what is to be excepted of her. She'll soon be offering you her paw and doing your washing up! Cassie needs occupation and an active life style. She has a special need a very secure garden as lurchers do so at least 6 ft pannel fencing ideally with a curved in fringe on top as she has a high prey drive. Cassie also is ready devote herself to a strong minded and kind owner who will lead her, focus her and truly admire her many, many gifts. She will stay by your side for the rest of her life as that admired dog, who out-shines all other contestants! Cassie has been homed for several months, but comes back to us before Christmas.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Cassie Staffie x 1-2 yrs Ropley Hants

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

"Cassie was my first walk this morning - just to make sure I had enough energy for her!

You always get a fantastic welcome from Cassie - as soon as she sees you coming her face lights up and she bounces non-stop until you get to her kennel.

We ran around the paddock together for a while before going out, just to burn off a bit of her energy and then we were off! Her tail didn't stop wagging all the time we were out. We met a few dogs and she was brilliant with all of them. On our walk yesterday, we met a border collie on a lead and it had a go at her - she behaved immaculately.

Cassie has really taken to my mum and I have to confess to being a bit jealous  Every time I called her back, she went back to my mum and sat down without being asked!

She was strong on the lead, but more manageable than the last 2 walks. We didn't see any squirrels, but she's got one eye open for them all the time.

I think between an hour and a half and two hours is the length of walk she's happy with - when we got back to her kennel, she went straight in without any problem.

I'm jealous!


One more photo of the lovely Cassie


Cassie is looking for a foster or forever home!

Love her Mrs Cotton Socks!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie gave us all a heart stopping moment yesterday. Sam set off to take her for a good, long walk and we decided it would be best to use her harness. Shortly after they set off, the fabric holding the D ring gave and Cassie was running free in the woods!

She had no intention of coming back, but Sam did notice that rather than disappearing, Cassie was actually just running in circles, keeping Sam in her sight. So Sam decided to move up a narrow path to the top of the hill. Eventually Cassie's circles got smaller and smaller and she ended up on the narrow path and Sam was able to get a loop around her.

She got a ticking off and performed heel work to competition standard all the way back! She went into her kennel like a good girl and Sam got lots of licks as an apology.

Cassie wasn't as frantic to get out for her walk today - now we know why! She was definitely easier on the lead too. She walked for quite a long time with Willow, the nutty retriever who constantly licks Cassie's face. Cassie doesn't seem to mind at all and meets all dogs and people very nicely.





Oh my doesn't she look cute in her coat and RR kerchief!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from the kennels - Cassie is still looking for a foster or forever home and hopes it's this side of Christmas please!

"I had a long and busy walk with Cassie today. We played together in the snow in the paddock first and then dashed off into the woods to find some squirrels. A few birds were chased off today! A blackbird had the nerve to land beside her in the paddock - it didn't hang about for long though.

I have noticed that Cassie is always very well behaved if I'm talking to someone and sits by my side. A few people have commented on how nice natured and patient she is. She always says hello nicely and isn't 'in your face' She waits until I've finished talking and then off we go at breakneck speed again.

Cassie does come back and sit for treats, but not if she's concentrating on the tree tops!

After a couple of hours out, she goes straight back into her kennel without any problem at all.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie had a lovely walk in the sunshine yesterday with one of our volunteer walkers:

"She was super keen....full of beans and went like a rocket although she did calm down after a bit! I gave her an extra long session as it was so nice out and she was really enjoying herself.

She posed for some photos, met some admiring walkers and other dogs very politely - just pleased by all the attention. She really is a stunning looking dog. I wonder if a halti would alleviate the pulling?  "

Cassie showing her best side - 









Yes, you may admire me from this side -









Look at my beautiful eyes -


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

Dear Cassie, you know you will always be given an industrial sized welcome from this sweet affectionate girl! She adores her cuddles and kisses and is so exuberant and full of joy when she has every right to be fed up. But her spirits are high and she loved her walk with Phoebe and Ava, investigating all that the woods have to offer and making friends with everyone.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie was, as Sam said before, much calmer and definitely less fixated on tree inhabiting creatures. Lorraine, a new walker, took Cassie today and managed fine. As always Cassie was full of lovely kisses and got lots of cuddles and kisses back. She also got a juicy bone to munch after her walk which made her happy. She has lost a lot of weight and is looking too much like Kate Moss in the rib department despite extra rations.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from one of our volunteer kennels walkers:

Cassie has been constantly bouncing in her kennels and her feet are now bleeding, so to give her a break from bouncing and a change of scenery, I took her out for a ride in the car. I'm so glad I did as I saw a very different Cassie today.

Before we left, we sat in the car and shared a cheese sandwich and some biscuits - I offered Cassie a cup of tea but was politely turned down! After lunch we went to a common about 15 minutes away. Cassie sat in the front and hardly moved, just watching what was going on outside. Not a murmur.

When we got to the common we had a shorter than usual walk - she was very calm, hardly pulled at all and came straight back to me when I called her. Met a greyhound very nicely, but nobody else was out today.

On the way back, she first of all sat up in the car looking forward, then after a couple of minutes, she curled up and went to sleep.

I was amazed, as she can't stay still in her kennel and as soon as she comes out of it, she has so much energy. I really thought she'd be difficult to manage in the car - I'm glad that I was completely wrong.

So, she may have plenty of get up and go, but she also knows how to 'chill out'. She just needs to 'chill out' more often instead of winding herself up in kennels and wearing herself out. Her food has been changed today, so hopefully she will start putting on some of the weight she's lost.

Until I was so close to her today, I didn't appreciate how lovely she is - her eyes just melt your heart. I wish someone would give her a chance - she really needs it now.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update on Cassie from one of our lovely walkers:

I think Cassie was still on a high from her lovely time away yesterday - she was very upbeat and sweet as always. I walked her in a harness which I found much easier and she seemed a lot calmer today. We had a good cuddle half way round and a pose for photos - she is looking stunning, has put on weight and she gleamed in the sunlight! Cassie is truly fantastic around all other dogs, I cannot think of a dog with a more generous, beautiful temperament".


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Although Cassie wasn't quite herself today, one of our walkers did manage to capture her personality -







And Cassie doing what she loves to do -


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie had a lovely day out yesterday with our volunteers:

"We had a lovely day with Cassie - as you know we walked her and Findlay together (they got on really well as you'd said to us), then we popped Findlay back and took Cassie down to Hayling Island (we did tell one of the Kennel staff so that they wouldn't worry!).

She was very good in the car - just wanted to be able to watch everything out of the window. I'm not sure that she knew quite what to make of the beach, but she did seem to enjoy it. We called into my parents for a cup of tea and she was very good with them and the house. On the way back she actually curlled up and seemed to have a snooze in the car which was so lovely to see.

I've attached some pictures in case you wanted to add them to Cassie's gallery online. She's such an intelligent, gentle dog and would be a fabulous pet for an active person"!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from one of our volunteers:

"We had a great day with Cassie on Sunday - long walk on the ranges and then in the car to go home for a few hours. She's great in the car as long as she can see out of the window. You can see her taking in all that she can see with one or two quizzical looks but no bother at all.

At home she was a delight - a totally different dog. Happy to potter about the house checking that everything was where she remembered, but very gentle with everything; no climbing on furniture or paws up on things at all.

She was very interested whilst we cooked lunch but again, just quizzical - no jumping up or fuss.

Played happily with tug toys and even settled down for a (short) sleep whilst we had lunch.

Another walk and then back to the kennels.

I can only reiterate what everyone has already said, Cassie really just needs a chance with someone away from kennels. I have my fingers crossed that this will come soon, but we will miss her when it does.

Some photos of Cas on her day out ...


















Cas, all you need is that very active life style, another dog or two as playmates and a cat free zone. Its not too much to ask, is it!?


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie ... photos courtesy of Gemma one of our volunteer walkers:


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie and Valerie enjoyed a walk together on Thursday ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

Cassie came out with little Russell and Starsky today, she has put on weight, is looking fantastic and pulling very hard! I actually slipped on the mud and fell over trying to keep up with her today, much to the amusement of my younger brother! But Cassie is just such a lovely dog, we ran together and she was perfect with Starsky and Russell, she just really needs someone very special to love her and give her the exercise she needs and deserves!

Back in the kennel she was so affectionate and we got big cuddles and thank you's for the treats. How on earth has she been overlooked for a home for so long? I just don't understand it.

Cassie is still waiting for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update by one of our volunteer walkers who walked Cassie:

"We took Cassie out today and I tried putting Sonny's harness on her as I don't think she got out yesterday. It actually worked really well, she still pulled a bit but it was a lot easier to manage. I always love seeing Cassie, she is so lovely and sweet, we had a few little runs and a nice walk which she seemed to enjoy and we saw some squirrells which she LOVED!! Back in the kennel we had Cassie cuddles and she enjoyed some treats, it's always such a pleasure to see Cassie, although when she's in a nice home I would be happy to go without my Cassie fix, that would be the only reason though"!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

Cassie had a lovely walk today with all her friends from the kennel out at the same time. We tried to do a line up but it wasnt very successful as Jessie didnt want to be in it, Milly got out of shot and Cassie was more interested in having her belly rubbed!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie had a lovely day out today with some other dogs from the kennels to Waggoners Wells with some of our volunteers. Here is their update:

Cassie jumped into my crate without a problem and travelled really well in the car. I put Cassie on a training lead today and she loved it. She was really responsive when I called her name as she would come back to me. What was even better she did not pull! I will definitely put her on a training lead in the future when I walk her as she is a different dog. Here are some photo's showing her returning to me when her name is called. A great day had by all.


[/url


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Dear, Dear, Cassie she had a wonderful run, run, run this afternoon! She is such a happy soul... do we love her *YES WE DO!*




*Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

The lovely Cassie with Janet yesterday...


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from a couple of our walking volunteers:

Met Karen and her chldren at the kennels today with Scooby, so I collected Cassie and off we went together for a long walk.

I know that Cassie is great with people in general and other dogs but I've never seen her with small people until today - she obviously loves them and it was lovely to see her interacting with the children. they got a few gentle licks and made a big fuss of her. So many good points, yet she's still waiting for her home

It was a lovely walk and Cas was wonderful






















Such a dear soul, both the children adored her and tellingly, our dog, Scooby was happy to let her near them too.

*Cassie is still in boarding kennels waiting for a foster or forever home!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update by Gemma:

Cassie seemed her normal self today, just with less bouncing. She seemed to really enjoy walking and while shadow and Dior were busy flirting Cassie was on squirrel watch. She didn't show any signs of illness to me and she was very affectionate today, we got some really lovely Cassie cuddles and kisses, my brother always wants to walk Cassie, she has a real thing about her that gets into your head, and heart.










Cassie doing her perfect sit










*Cassie is available for foster until his forever home comes along.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

*Cassie has with us in rescue waiting for a forever home since December 2008! We just have to get this girl out of kennels and into a foster or forever home! *

Cassie's appeal for a home poster & handout ... please cross post and display where you can, even e-mail your friends and ask them to do the same! Thanks.


Cassie's Details / Handout


Cassie's poster


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Claire who took Cassie out for a day at the seaside to give her a break from kennel life. She has been in rescue waiting for her forever home since December 2008! Here is Claire's update:

"Picked up the adorable Cassie as soon as the kennels were open! A quick wee in the grass (Cassie not me  ) and then we were in the car and off to the seaside! Cassie was great in the car, she liked having the window open a little so she could stick her nose out.

We had a short walk on Southsea common and then went on the 'top' walk.

*I am sure Cassie enjoyed the views of the isle of wight lol*









It was a hot day and I had been promising Cassie an ice cream all week as I had seen her enjoying one earlier in her thread ........*she obviously still has a taste for it!*









.......she also had a few chips but was stood on my knee eating = photo impossible!!* 
She met lots of lovely people along the way who were keen to give her a fuss!*









It was thirsty work but apart from her own bowl we had taken she found plenty on route!









When we got back we went to my house for a while, Cassie enjoyed a belly rub in the cool grass and met some of my family.

























I had a really lovely day, it was wonderful to see Cassie in a different setting. It was unbelievable how she took everything in her stride (including a hovercraft and a very noisy rowing race!)

It was very hard to shut her back in her kennel today, she looks at you with those gentle eyes, so accepting that her life is very much less than perfect.

I told her I would take her to Pets at Home to choose a new collar this week!! (i think that was to cheer me up not her!!!!"


----------



## Horse and Hound

I need to stop reading these threads.

My house would be full of dogs if I had my way. 

I'm so upset reading this, I want to take her home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie has been waiting for a home since December 2008. Our kennel volunteers quite often take her out for the day to give her a break from kennel life. They did so again last weekend and here is their update:

Janet:

"We had a girlie day out today (KateT, Mum, Cassie, ScoobyLou and I) and what a lovely day it was! We went to Frensham Little Pond and it was sad to see the recent fire damage.

Cassie and ScoobyLou got on really well together. Cassie was extremely patient when 'pounced' on quite a few times by an overenthusiastic Scooby!

Waiting patiently for treats:



Taking in the scenery:


Having a roll in the grass at the pub. ScoobyLou ambushed her from under the table just after I took this photo...



Cassie was so well behaved today and set a great example to ScoobyLou. We met loads of people and loads of dogs and we were really proud of the way she met and greeted everyone.

Cassie travelled in Kate's car and we followed Kate - every time the cars stopped, I watched Kate give Cassie a stroke and a cuddle. So sweet.

It's always sad to take Cassie back to her kennel - hopefully she'll slept well that night. Beautiful Cassie






Kate T:

"We did have a really lovely girls day out today. Cassie was an absolute dream. She travelled on the back seat of my car and was very well behaved. I couldn't help but give her some attention every time I stopped, she is such a sweetheart. Here are a couple more photos ...

The two girls walking very well together.


Waiting patiently for yet more treats. Janet's liver cake goes down very well"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie enjoyed the Staffy Club Sponsored walk this morning, she met lots of lovely people and dogs.

Cassie with 'Shady' whom she walked with for much of the walk










And of course , with Cassie, there is ALWAYS time for a belly rub!!










Another lovely day out with this girl, she proves herself time and time again. Surely someone has a Cassie shaped gap in their hearts and home??


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Claire, one of our kennel walkers/volunteers:

Walked Cassie yesterday, she is getting even sweeter with maturity, seeks out more fuss. Cassie is so very thin due to feeling the stress of kennels so I often take her in a high calorie treat ......
Cassie waiting patiently .....










Cassie the custard queen!









I love walking Cassie, I just hope she doesn't have to do another winter in kennels, she so deserves a warm house and company on the long winter evenings. Cassie is high energy, but in her gentle moments you can see she will be a dog who is happy to join you on the sofa to watch the soaps and share a bag of Doritos!! Keep dreaming Cassie, your time must be near now girl.

*Cassie is currently in boarding kennels and would benefit from a foster home until her forever home comes along. Can you help?*


----------



## missnaomi

She is so beautiful. I love her!! Has she ever met any cats? x


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Yes - she can't live with cats or small furries.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Claire on Cassie:

"Dear Cassie had a lovely suprise when we were just setting off on our walk today, Fran turned up with her posse of boys and Cassie was OVERJOYED to see them ....




























Fran commented on just how thin Cassie is looking, not sure what else we can do for her? I did leave her very happily engrossed in a Kong filled with some mackeral pate . I can guarantee if a prospective adopter walked her once they would bowled over by her lovely nature".

*Cassie is currently in boarding kennels and would benefit enormously from a foster home until her forever home comes along. Are you able to help her?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie has gone into a foster a little while to give her a break from kennel life, thank the lord! All she needs now is her forever home to come along.

Her fosterer has captured her beautifully ... here are the pics, lets hope someone falls for her ...

"Cassie enjoying a certain amount of liberty..."


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie is now back in kennels after her break. Here is an update from Claire:

"Cassie may be fed up of living in her kennel but she is the dog we all use to balance other dogs when out walking. She is friendly without being 'in their face' and seems to give confidence to her companions ........ here she is showing young Bonny the ropes!




























......and still has time to pass the time of day with dogs she meets










We all love Cassie, I think Cassie loves us and she will definately love her family when they come along. I told her today that it was taking a while because when they did come they were going to be super, super, special people.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update on Cassie by Janet, one of our volunteers:

"Cassie and I went for a long walk on the ranges. She was particularly affectionate and I even got to tickle her tummy a couple of times. I gave her a big cuddle and told her that her home is coming soon.

I remember when I first met Cassie that I had to run up and down the paddock in the kennels a few times before going out with her as her energy levels were so high - now she's pretty easy to walk.

Some photos:








*Cassie has been with us in rescue since 24 December, 2008! So if you are considering homing a dog and think Cassie could be the dog for you please check out her ad and complete our homing questionnaire. We would love to see Cassie homed before Christmas and to not have to spend another winter in boarding kennels. Cassie is also available to foster until her forever home is found.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Checking out the breakfast menu ...



Cuddles with Jayne






An update from Tony, one of our walking volunteers who always takes nice pics ...

"What a nice sunny day it was today for a walk with Cassie through the woods. I don't know one person who has met Cassie and not fallen for her many charms. I'm the same, I'll be very jealous of whoever finally gives her a well deserved home.

She was on the look-out for squirrels again. One actually ran accross the path in front of us, but she missed it because she was concentrating on the bushes so hard! Useless!

There were loads of people and dogs around today. Some of the other dogs were quite growly, but Cassie always approaches them with her tail wagging. She has a certain magical serenity about her that calms down other dogs. I was so proud to be walking her and all the other dog walkers smiling at her because she was so well behaved.

I can't believe nobody has snapped up Cassie yet. She just gets overlooked. She'll make somebody very happy one day. She just needs to be given the chance.




*Cassie ... still in boarding kennels, still waiting for a foster home and still waiting for someone to give her a chance and offer her her forever home!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie ... still in boarding kennels, still waiting for a foster home and still waiting for someone to give her a chance and offer her her forever home! *With us in rescue since December 2008 and about to go through a 2nd Christmas and winter in kennels. *

Here she is ... could she be your special friend? Could you make her Christmas wish come true?

Cassie's film:
Rescue Remedies - Cassie

There isn't a volunteer or person in our rescue that hasn't lost a little bit of their heart to Cassie - evident from their interactions with her in the film. She is a special dog.

If you are interested in re-homing Cassie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie met 'the gang': Jasper, Jeeves, Ollie and Stan with Lesley and Martin. She melted into the pack as though presented with old friends and they with her. We had been a bit concerned as to how Cassie would be around smaller terriers, but not a bit of it - she was fine. She was presented with a new 'posh' coat. The reason for the introduction is that she will spend Christmas in a foster home and have a short break from kennel life. A lovely offer as she really needs a break.

What a nice looking pack they make!


Wearing her new coat 


An update from Lesley:

Martin and I took the boys down to see Cassie again today for another walk. Once again they all took it in turns to walk side by side with Cassie without any problems at all, so its still looking good for Christmas.

Here are a few pics of our expanding pack out on our walk today.






Sorry Martin, but great pic of the dogs!!!!


*Cassie still desperately needs a forever home of her own. If you are able to adopt Cassie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Where to start! Cassie is in a foster home for Christmas and is having the time of her life! Will post lots of pics here, but if you want to read more updates then you can visit her thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Cassie Lurcherx Staffie DOB Apr 08 Mytchett Surrey Xmas fost

From her fosterers:

Thought I would show you some pictures of Cassis settling in - she is wearing her coat indoors at the moment, as she has so little hair on her she needs help to keep her warmth, so that the energy she eats can go towards putting on weight and not lost through body temperature.

She is getting on really well, I am so pleased with them all -

Stan and Cassie


Jeeves and Cassie








Cassie is not as energetic as I thought she would be, she has her walk first thing in the morning, and is just happy to lay around with the boys catching some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz for the rest of the day. Such a lovely girl.

We had a lovely Christmas day walk with my parents, a friend, a cousin and the boys and Cassie was an absolute dream girl. She loves men and just wants to cuddle all men that she meets, and she also saw a boy of about 7 or 8, he came straight over to say hello, and in true Cassie fashion she gave him a hug too- his parents thought it was so sweet, that they took a picture of the two of them together. When we finished our walk we went in the pub for a drink and she captured the heart of all those that met her - she said hello to the Dalmation, who usually does not like other dogs, but he too liked Cassie - his owner said she must be very sweet and calm - I can vouch for that!!

The next stop was Martins mum and dads house for lunch. She is really good around food - she was quite happy either sitting and watching us eat, or playing with her toy - not once did she try to steel anything!! But she does make very good use of those beautiful eyes when Martins dad was carving - and it worked a treat!!!

Oh, and I keep forgetting to say - she is also clean in the house - if she needs to go out she looks at the door - amazing!!!

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Mmmmmmm - love a tummy tickle


Kissy Kissy


Play time


Beautiful!!!!!


With my new foster Grandad


That turkey looks big enough to share


Mmmmmm - yummy!!!


*Cassie really has proved herself to be a wonderful house guest, but she still needs a home of her very own. Could you offer her a home?

If you are interested in re-homing Cassie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Cassies fosterer:

Woooo Hoooooo - Cassie has put on weight!! She has gone from 18.15kg to 19.10kg - amazing in such a short space of time!!! You can still very much feel her ribs from the side, but her rib cage from underneath has now got a slight covering. I was worried that this may be too much too soon, but my vet thinks not, so I am really chuffed for her.









Jasper is finding it so hard to accept Cassie, that he cannot walk past her without barking frantically, which of course upsets Cassie too. This is not good for either of them and so it is with the heaviest of hearts and lots of tears that Martin and I have agreed that our house is not the right place for her to stay long term, and so Lynne will be collecting her on Wednesday to take her back to Gatwick.

I cannot tell you how much we have loved having her stay with us, and what a good girl she has been. She sits whilst you dish up her dinner, and does not move near it until you say OK. She is totally house trained, is very focused on whoever is talking to her and just wants to please you all the time.

She will make her new owner very proud one day - we only hope that this will be sooner rather than later, as the thought of sending her back to kennels is heart breaking for us, and more importantly not a nice prospect for lovely Cassie either.

*Cassies Christmas break has come to an end and she is back in boarding kennels. If you think you could foster Cassie then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Cassie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie has settled back down into kennel life. Here are a few more pics sporting the new coats that her Xmas fosterers bought her 












Yes beautiful, elegant, charming...that's Cassie!

*Cassie is currently in boarding kennels and really enjoyed her Xmas foster break. She reckons its about time for another one! If you think you could foster Cassie then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Cassie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Heres me looking 










For my forever home  where are you?!!!!

Cassie has been in rescue with us since December 2008 and is being seriously overlooked!

*If you think you could foster Cassie and give her a break from kennel life, even for a short while - then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Cassie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie and I go back a long way and it's a long time since I've seen her so I was really keen to be re-acquainted on my recent visit to the kennels. We had a very easy and relaxed walk through the woods and fields. I expected her to be on small furry alert, but didn't really see that side of her at all. Reckon my Patti boy easily has the edge on her if today's walk was anything to go by.

When we got back she had a roll around in the grass, I gave her a tummy tickle and she sat with me for treat and cuddles. She takes treats very gently.

Cassie has a lot of love to give and has a fun side - so wish she was able to share that with someone.

Here we are sharing treats, kisses & cuddles...








* If you think you could foster Cassie and give her a break from kennel life, even for a short while - then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Cassie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie is always up for cuddle and a walk in the sunshine. Although we live in hope that someone will notice her and give her the forever home she so deserves..

In the meantime we'll keep posting photos of the gorgeous girl ...










"It's so good to be out of my kennel and lolling around in the grass"!



















Here she is gazing up into Colin's eyes, one of our new walkers, after convincing him to stop for a cuddle. 









Cassie is now a favourite of Colin's when he walks at the kennels ...









*We are desperately looking for a foster or forever home for Cassie. She has been with us too long now and is being seriously overlooked. Cassie would really benefit from a break from kennels and some TLC! If you think you could foster Cassie then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Cassie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

***STOP PRESS****STOP PRESS****STOP PRESS****

Don't miss this opportunity ... your chance to meet Cassie in the fur! Cassie will be attending our Fun Day at Bohunt Manor on Saturday!

Date: Saturday, 7th May, 2011
Venue: Bohunt Manor, Portsmouth Road, Liphook, Hants, GU30 7DL
Time: 11am  4pm
Full details on Rescue Remedies Fun Day - Home

Hope to see you there - she'll have a cuddle ready and waiting for you!


----------



## RockRomantic

i cannot believe how lon she's been with you for  she's beautiful


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Nope neither can we god bless her - with us in rescue since December 2008! If there is a god please don't let her be in kennels another winter!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

***STOP PRESS****STOP PRESS****STOP PRESS****



Don't miss this opportunity ... your chance to meet Cassie in the fur! Cassie will be attending our Fun Day at Bohunt Manor on Saturday!

Date: Saturday, 7th May, 2011
Venue: Bohunt Manor, Portsmouth Road, Liphook, Hants, GU30 7DL
Time: 11am  4pm
Full details on Rescue Remedies Fun Day - Home

Hope to see you there - she'll have a cuddle ready and waiting for you!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Well we have great news from our Fun Day! Marie & Lee had a fundraising stall for us at the event and they met Cassie and thought they could give a short term foster break in with their pack of 4! Cassie went to meet them and here is an update:

So here's the thing...!

When Lee and I met Cassie at the RR Fun Day she touched our hearts as I know she did with many of you, forum and non-forum members alike, well, how could she not - with her kind, gentle nature, those piercing brown eyes not to mention those long lucious lashes - I know women who would kill for lashes like that!!! I'm one of 'em!

After the fun day we talked about her a lot and the result; she's now officially on annual leave from the kennels and having a little vacation with us. We picked her up after a long walk and a successful introduction to our pack.

Considering Cassie has been in kennels for most of her life she has adapted brilliantly to a home environment, nothing phases this girl, not the washing machine, not the dishwasher, not the vacuum cleaner, not even all the buzzers and dingers that go off on all todays modern appliances.

She's been with us for just over a week and hasn't had one accident in the house. She has no issues with food or toys and has settled with our pack like she's been with them for years.

She's very energetic and loves to play in the garden with my dogs, especially Lilly, but like all dogs; foster or 'vacation' dogs, she must by kept on a lead when walked so she does pull on the lead but listens really well to command and will walk to heal when corrected. She would benefit from some regular training.

Like all staffies she loves to love and just wants to please. She adores a cuddle and, of course, a lap to lay on. It's the staffy way!!!

This little lady is a true gem and an absolute joy to have around! For the life of me I can't understand why she is still in kennels.

I've put some pics on of her first few days with us - Enjoy!

Cassie making herself at home


Look into my eyes... :-o 




Cas with the pack












***STOP PRESS****STOP PRESS****STOP PRESS****

Cassie has now been in foster for 3 weeks and Marie took her to a dog training class last week and would you believe it;

the class were only doing their 'Bronze' training award so Cassie and Marie decided to join in. Cassie was the ONLY dog in the class to do a 1 minute sit stay and a 1 minute down stay first time around.... Way to go Cass...

In fact, she did everything including a recall on a long lead, two tricks which consisted of giving me paws (one at a time lol!) and a crawl. She gave eye contact when asked to 'look' and walked beautifully on the lead although I did use a gentle leader. With lots of practice she will get the hang of heal work no problem, after all, this girl is a very intelligent girl, very intelligent indeed!

The result: Cassie passed everything apart from the 'send away' - (sending her to a mat/bed), she got close but just wasn't close enough to the bed bless her!

BUT.... On the 'Bronze' award dogs are allowed one fail which means Cassie is now the proud recipient of a 'BEST FRIENDS' BRONZE TRAINING CERTIFICATE..... whao hoo!!!

NOT BAD FOR A LITTLE LADY WHO HAS BEEN IN KENNELS FOR MOST OF HER LIFE AND NEVER HAD ANY KIND OF FORMAL TRAINING EH!!!

WELL DONE CAS - YOU ARE TRULY AN AMAZING GIRL! XXXXX

Here is the link to link Cassie's holiday vid - Marie says excuse the voiceover!

YouTube - ‪Cassie&#39;s holiday‬‏

* If you are interested in re-homing Cassie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie has well and truly settled in her foster home. See for yourself ... an update from her fosterer:

Here's a bit more of Cassie's current life in pics and here's hoping this gawjus girl's 'forever' family is just around the corner!

Come on people you are so missin' out...













Snuggled up with the old fella Sonny x




Note to 'forever' family ... now you've seen her what ya waitin' for????? She even comes with a GUARANTEE. We guarantee that you will fall in love with her!

If you are interested in re-homing Cassie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

***bump***


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie (far left) and her foster sisters ...







Cassie still needs a forever home of her own!

*If you are interested in re-homing Cassie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie is still in foster and waiting for a forever home. Could you adopt Cassie?

If you are interested in re-homing Cassie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie has a forever home on her Christmas list!

If you think you can make her dream come true please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Hey good lookin' ... Cas showin' how beautiful she is!


Coming 5th in 'Best Rescue' at Battersea Park ...


Cassie is still in foster and waiting for a forever home. Could you adopt Cassie?

If you are interested in re-homing Cassie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Cassie is still available for adoption. She is being seriously overlooked and has been in rescue since DECEMBER 2008! If you are looking for a dog, could you consider adopting Cassie and offer her the home she so deserves?

If you are interested in re-homing Cassie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

This dog is still available for adoption and needs a home!

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Guest

NB Poor Cassie was 1 to 2 yrs old in 2009, when this was started. This is heartbreaking.


----------



## ceawood

It's really sad.

I keep coming across dogs that I fall a bit in love with but they need to be homed with older children :-(

Ceri


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Met some old friends today ... here is a very special girl looking radiant and in beautiful condition. Her coat was shining and she looks so fit. We have Marie & Lee, her long term fosterers, to thank for that. Here's hoping someone steps up to home her and continues their work.







Cassie's super model pose ...


Cassie had a lovely long time in foster, but her fosterers circumstances have changed and she is now back in kennels.

If you could consider fostering Cassie or offer her the home she truly deserves please get in touch.


----------



## Guest

Is there any hope that Cassie, now so much older, might be able to be with young children? ceawood is trying so hard to rescue a dog that has been waiting.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

We still feel that she could be homed with older children not younger.

Her latest add is below with her history and homing requirements ...


*Homing Requirements: * Cassie is a vibrant, fun dog who is excellent with dogs and must live with at least one other. Cassie needs to be on an extender lead on walks and harnessed in a car as she has prey drive. 6' panel fencing or walls with exit management. No cats or small furries. Can be left, non destructive. Good with people and older children.

*Her Story: * Found stray in Dec 08 and was homed for 4 months but couple and their 9 year old had many holidays abroad working for a travel agents and Cassie got distressed in kennels so was returned. Cassie was fostered with 4 terriers then fostered with 4 larger dogs. Cassie is spayed, vax'd and chipped.

*Advert: * Cassie meets people with love and reverence. She is often out there raising funds for us and fronts up to our Rescue and so loved by so many. Cassie is the STAR of our Rescue but for her sake we would much rather she be enjoying her life in her forever family. Cassie would love to live with older children but a responsible family where there is no chance of the front door being left open or her jumping out from a car. Children adore her, see their smiles. Her fame travels as she has some magic about her - as a therapy dog she will put people at their ease and gives them a sense of positivity and enthusiasm. She is a "happy to see you, lets have fun" dog. She loves dogs of all sizes and lives happily in a pack.

Click HERE Slide Show for Cassie 

Video: Out walking in the Pack

Cassie is a lurcher x Staffie cross, well proportioned and in good health. She is brindle with one long white sock as though she has come out in a rush and forgot to put the other on (perhaps she did!). Cassie has a gentle personality: Your extended family will delight in meeting her. Cassie is intelligent and enjoys training, she'll soon be offering you her paw and doing your washing up! Cassie would love an active life but also enjoys smooching around her home on the sofa. 6 ft panel fencing and she ceases to be concerned. Cassie is ready to devote herself to a kind owner who will truly admire her many, many gifts. Cassie will stay by your side as that admired dog, who out-shines all other contestants!


----------



## Guest

Makes me tear up.


----------



## Rescue Remedies




----------

